
Show HN: Morning Short – One Amazing Short Story, Every Morning, in Your Inbox - brilliantsob
http://morningshort.com/#HN
======
hashkb
Love the idea; signed up. Do I have to wait until tomorrow for my first story?
You got me in the mood, now I'm off to find something to read on my own...

~~~
brilliantsob
I love the initiative! Today's short already went out, but I'll make sure you
get in for tomorrow morning. See you at 9AM EST tomorrow! - Michael

------
DrScump
you might gain more traction by presenting a sample story or two that can be
read without signing up.

